# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin trợ giúp : Điểu khiển motor AC Servo Yakawa SGDM-01ADA

## thaibaosta

Dạ em chào mọi người !
Em có con servo Yakawa mã SGDM-01ADA, và PLC FX1N-MT. Em dùng PLC phát xung cho Drive servo mà sao motor nó không chạy. Em đọc sơ đồ thì thấy chân 7-8 của Drive là chân nhận xung. Em đấu nối như sau : Y0 (PLC) đấu với chân 7 (Drive). Com0 (PLC) đấu với chân 8 (Drive). Xin mấy anh chỉ giúp em cách đấu nối Drive với PLC và cài đặt phần Drive chạy chế độ Position với ạ
Thanks all !

----------


## ghoang

Không chạy coi chừng nó bị cháy  :Smile: . PLC của bác ngõ ra 24V thì em e là bác đã làm cháy con điện trở bên trong rồi, bác kiểm tra lại xem thế nào. Đấu như bác mô tả bên trên em thấy không ổn

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## thaibaosta

> Không chạy coi chừng nó bị cháy . PLC của bác ngõ ra 24V thì em e là bác đã làm cháy con điện trở bên trong rồi, bác kiểm tra lại xem thế nào. Đấu như bác mô tả bên trên em thấy không ổn


Dạ motor k cháy ạ, vì em chạy ở chế độ JOG thì vẫn oke. Do em còn mới tìm hiểu chế độ Position nên không rành chổ đấu nối này nữa, nhờ anh và mọi người giúp em vấn đề này với, thanks !

----------


## ghoang

> Dạ motor k cháy ạ, vì em chạy ở chế độ JOG thì vẫn oke. Do em còn mới tìm hiểu chế độ Position nên không rành chổ đấu nối này nữa, nhờ anh và mọi người giúp em vấn đề này với, thanks !


Mình đâu có nói cháy motor, cháy điện trở gần con opto nhận xung trong driver ấy. Bạn kiểm tra nó trước nhé 
Nếu thấy không sao thì bạn đừng kết nối PLC vội, kiếm cái nguồn 5V chân 8 vối vô 0V, chân 7 quẹt vô 5V xem có motor có nhúc nhích không, nếu không nhúc nhích thì còn khối việc bạn phải làm đấy.

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## thaibaosta

> Mình đâu có nói cháy motor, cháy điện trở gần con opto nhận xung trong driver ấy. Bạn kiểm tra nó trước nhé 
> Nếu thấy không sao thì bạn đừng kết nối PLC vội, kiếm cái nguồn 5V chân 8 vối vô 0V, chân 7 quẹt vô 5V xem có motor có nhúc nhích không, nếu không nhúc nhích thì còn khối việc bạn phải làm đấy.


vâng ạ, vậy là không dùng được nguồn 24VDC cho drive đúng không ạ, vậy mình kết nối Drive với PLC như thế nào để cho PLC phát xung motor chạy được ạ, PLC e dùng con FX1N-MT chân phát xung Y0-Com0. Và setup cho Drive chạy Position. Nhờ a chỉ giúp e với, Thanks anh

----------


## ghoang

> vâng ạ, vậy là không dùng được nguồn 24VDC cho drive đúng không ạ, vậy mình kết nối Drive với PLC như thế nào để cho PLC phát xung motor chạy được ạ, PLC e dùng con FX1N-MT chân phát xung Y0-Com0. Và setup cho Drive chạy Position. Nhờ a chỉ giúp e với, Thanks anh


Xài với 24V được nhưng kết nối khác không giống như bạn đang làm, bạn xem hình bên dưới nhé



Thanks

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## thaibaosta

> Xài với 24V được nhưng kết nối khác không giống như bạn đang làm, bạn xem hình bên dưới nhé
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Dạ em cám ơn anh, anh cho em hỏi : nếu em dùng nguồn 5V thì mình đấu chân 7 vào 5VDC, chân 8 vào Y0, chân Com0 vào 0V đúng không anh? em dùng PLC FX1N phát xung công Y0-com 0

----------


## ghoang

> Dạ em cám ơn anh, anh cho em hỏi : nếu em dùng nguồn 5V thì mình đấu chân 7 vào 5VDC, chân 8 vào Y0, chân Com0 vào 0V đúng không anh? em dùng PLC FX1N phát xung công Y0-com 0


 Cảm ơn bằng nút thanks là được roài   :Big Grin: 
Nếu dùng nguồn 5V thì chân 7 quẹt vô 5V và chân 8 nối cứng vô 0V: lưu ý đó chỉ là cách test thôi, 
Nếu PLC của bạn chân + là Y0 thì bạn nối Y0 qua R 2k2 rồi nối r2k2 vô chân 7, còn chân COM nối vô chân số 8
Phần kết nối là thế để nó chạy bạn còn phải xem lại parameter cho phù hợp nữa
THanks

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## thaibaosta

> Cảm ơn bằng nút thanks là được roài  
> Nếu dùng nguồn 5V thì chân 7 quẹt vô 5V và chân 8 nối cứng vô 0V: lưu ý đó chỉ là cách test thôi, 
> Nếu PLC của bạn chân + là Y0 thì bạn nối Y0 qua R 2k2 rồi nối r2k2 vô chân 7, còn chân COM nối vô chân số 8
> Phần kết nối là thế để nó chạy bạn còn phải xem lại parameter cho phù hợp nữa
> THanks


Dạ hiện giờ em có nguồn 5V. e đấu như thế này :
chân Y0 - 5VDC
Com0 - chân 7
chân 8 - 0V 
chân 40 (S-ON) - 0V
chân 42 (P-OT) - 0V
chân 43 (N-OT) - 0V
chân 47 - 24VDC
Đấu như vậy thì màn hình Drive nó hiển thị RUN như kích phát xung thì motor nó k quay gì hết ạ. Nhờ anh chỉ giúp em với

----------


## ghoang

bạn post giúp mình cấu hình output con PLC của bạn cái nhé.
bạn đã test bằng cách quẹt chân 7 vào 5V và chân 8 vào 0V chưa?

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## thaibaosta

> Mình đang hiểu là bạn đang nối PLC, Driver và nguồn 5V vào với nhau, ý mình không phải thế bạn đọc kỹ lại nhé


Dạ em đang làm như sau: 
em dùng PLC cổng phát xung Y0-Com0 phát xung cho Drive SDGM đó anh. em đấu nối như em trình bày phía trên, mà sao khi cho PLC phát xung thì motor không quay, màn hình của Drive nó hiển thị chữ RUN luôn ạ !

----------


## ghoang

> Dạ em đang làm như sau: 
> em dùng PLC cổng phát xung Y0-Com0 phát xung cho Drive SDGM đó anh. em đấu nối như em trình bày phía trên, mà sao khi cho PLC phát xung thì motor không quay, màn hình của Drive nó hiển thị chữ RUN luôn ạ !


Mình nhầm chút bạn post giúp cái hình output con PLC của bạn rồi mình xem lại kết nối

----------


## thaibaosta

> bạn post giúp mình cấu hình output con PLC của bạn cái nhé.
> bạn đã test bằng cách quẹt chân 7 vào 5V và chân 8 vào 0V chưa?


Anh xem giúp em ạ, PLC của em FX1N-24MT dùng cổng Y0 phát xụng ạ

----------


## ghoang

Bạn đã test bằng cách quẹt chân 7 vào 5V và chân 8 nối 0V (ko PLC) chưa? mình nhắc lại lần cuối. Nếu OK rồi thì kết nối PLC như sau thử:
COM (PLC) - 0V (nguồn)
Chân 7 (Driver) - 5V (nguồn)
Chân 8 (Driver) - Y0 (PLC)

Thanks

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## tcm

Xem lại PLC mã gì ví dụ Fx1N-24MT-ES thì phải đấu 0v vào các cổng com cho nên đầu ra y0 cũng sẽ là 0v nên phải đấu y0 vào chân 8 và 5v vào chân 7 thì mới chạy được mà cũng phải kiểm tra xem các parameter đúng chưa?

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Diễn đàn lỗi gì mà e tạo bài mới ko dc, đành post vào đây admin bỏ qua. ()
Tình hình là em có 2 bộ driver và motor như hình dưới,
Xem tài liệu thì thấy nó là dòng easy servo của leadshine, tuy nhiên khi em tháo đầu dây encoder ra khỏi driver thì motor vẫn quay đều, driver ko báo gì hết.
Nếu đúng có encoder hồi tiếp về thì driver báo lỗi và ngừng quay đúng ko ah. Nếu đúng thì 2 bộ này của em nó là hàng fake phải ko

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## Luyến

> Diễn đàn lỗi gì mà e tạo bài mới ko dc, đành post vào đây admin bỏ qua. ()
> Tình hình là em có 2 bộ driver và motor như hình dưới,
> Xem tài liệu thì thấy nó là dòng easy servo của leadshine, tuy nhiên khi em tháo đầu dây encoder ra khỏi driver thì motor vẫn quay đều, driver ko báo gì hết.
> Nếu đúng có encoder hồi tiếp về thì driver báo lỗi và ngừng quay đúng ko ah. Nếu đúng thì 2 bộ này của em nó là hàng fake phải ko


cái bộ này bỏ chức năng đó đi thì lại dùng như step  :Big Grin:  haizz

----------


## thaibaosta

> Xem lại PLC mã gì ví dụ Fx1N-24MT-ES thì phải đấu 0v vào các cổng com cho nên đầu ra y0 cũng sẽ là 0v nên phải đấu y0 vào chân 8 và 5v vào chân 7 thì mới chạy được mà cũng phải kiểm tra xem các parameter đúng chưa?


Dạ trong phần setup, e cài Pn000 = 1, Pn200 = 0, chạy chế độ Position ( anh cho em hỏi cài như vậy đúng chưa) e đấu nối chân 7-8 giống như mấy anh chỉ, mà môtr vẫn chưa quay ạ, quẹt chân 7-8 với nguồn 5V thì thấy motor giật, Giúp em với ạ

----------


## tcm

Bạn đặt Pn0=xx1x và Pn200=xxx5 thử lại xem. Đặt xong tắt nguồn khởi động lại nhé

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## CKD

Hic, xoai vòng vòng rồi vẫn chưa chuẩn đoán ra. Nên tách thành 2 bài độc lập để test.
1. Test riêng servo, chế độ Jog không liên quan đến input, nên có test jog thì cũng không kết luận được. Kiếm cái nào phát xung ok. Kết nối vào để test, nếu motor chạy theo xung ok thì ok. Nếu không chạy thì check tiếp.
IO của driver khó mà cũng dễ chết. Nếu nghi ngờ thì mình nhớ Yas có chế độ monitor IO, hiện trên màn hình led. Chuyển qua chế độ này để biết chính xác INPUT có nhaank tín hiệu ko? Nếu nhận tín hiệu mà không chạy thì check tieepa param.

2. Test riêng PLC. Đấu vào output con LED, giả lập như đấu opto ấy. Phát xung thử, nếu LED nháy thì tạm xem là có xung ra.

Chứ giờ cứ nối vào, motor không chạy thì cũng không kết luận được là do thằng nào sai.

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## thaibaosta

> Bạn đặt Pn0=xx1x và Pn200=xxx5 thử lại xem. Đặt xong tắt nguồn khởi động lại nhé


Dạ em cám ơn anh, cám ơn mọi người rất nhiều đã hỗ trợ em, em setup theo cách trên thì motor đã chạy được rồi ạ  :Embarrassment: , một lần nữa em cám ơn rất nhiều ạ !!!. Sẵn tiện cho em hỏi là có công thức nào tính được 1 xung phát ra motor quay được bao nhiêu vòng không ạ? hay là mình cứ phát bừa rồi canh vị trí ạ? hĩ em mới tập tành nên nhờ mọi người giúp em thêm với ạ

----------


## CKD

Xem độ phân giải của encoder, thường thấy là 13bit. Nhiều hơn hoặc ít hơn cũng tùy loại. Cái này cứ tra mã motor để biết.
Trong driver có param gọi là electronic gear. Yas có param là Pn203.. hay gì đó, quên mất rồi.

Tra manual để biết chính xác param nào (có 2 param), trong đó có luôn công thức để tính lại số xung/vòng theo ý muốn luôn.

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## thaibaosta

> Xem độ phân giải của encoder, thường thấy là 13bit. Nhiều hơn hoặc ít hơn cũng tùy loại. Cái này cứ tra mã motor để biết.
> Trong driver có param gọi là electronic gear. Yas có param là Pn203.. hay gì đó, quên mất rồi.
> 
> Tra manual để biết chính xác param nào (có 2 param), trong đó có luôn công thức để tính lại số xung/vòng theo ý muốn luôn.


Dạ em cám ơn anh ! để em ngâm cứu ạ. Nhờ anh chỉ giúp em chân 42 (P-OT), chân 43 (N-OT), chân 45 (P-CL), chân 46 (N-CL) nó có mục đích như thế nào ạ. Hiện giờ em chỉ cho nó quạy 1 chiều được thôi, em muốn cho nó đảo chiệu lại thì không được, nó vẫn quay 1 chiều y như củ, e có đổi ngỏ phát xung Y0 sang Y1 mà vẫn không đảo chiều quay được ạ. a giúp em với

----------

